
Show HN: A tiny python app for viewing Twilio SMS Logs - jastr
https://github.com/TheSimplePostcard/twilio_chat_history
======
jastr
This little python script will fetch your Twilio SMS logs with a specific
user/phone number and display them like a chat app.

I built it because debugging automated conversations through the Twilio logs
was really painful!

